# What ever happened to Pineapple Bob?



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

Didn't know his real name. He was the poster child for some bike companies back in the 80's


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Market fell apart, 
Now he is on the Dole...


----------



## Austin Dave (Jul 7, 2010)

This is from an ancient interview with Grant Peterson:

*CK:* Tell us about Pineapple Bob.

*GP: *In 1985 we had an advertising agency doing our ads and I didn't think they were doing a very good job of selling the bikes, so I and a few other people expressed our dissatisfaction with the ads. So the president at the time said "Do you think you could do any better?" I said "yeah" and he said "O.K., you be our advertising agency. So we needed a model and everyone looks fatter in pictures, so you need someone with just phenomenal legs for them to even look normal. Well, Robert has the best legs around and he looks like a six day rider in Europe or something. His legs are just amazing and you start with something good like that and you've got the leg thing covered, anyway. He's also a good rider, he's easy to work with and he's a friendly guy that I get along with personally, too. He's a good friend, so we just use him for our ads.

*CK:* How did you know him and how did he get his name?

*GP:* I didn't know him then. We hung around the same bike shop, Hiroshi's Jitensha Studio in Berkeley, and I sort of made the connection there. Hiroshi's daughter, Natsumi, named him Pineapple Bob because there were two or three other Bobs that hung around the bike shop. Robert grew up in Hawaii and his hair shoots our like a pineapple so she called him Pineapple Bob just to differentiate him from the other Bobs. By the way, I don't call him Pineapple Bob. Mostly his friends call him Robert. I'd only call him Pineapple Bob if I was joking around. By the way, don't go a whole lot into this in your article, because we like to keep him a mystery and anonymous. He's going to be in a video that we're doing, but he's not going to have a speaking role.


----------



## Caffeine Powered (Mar 31, 2005)

Aemmer said:


> Market fell apart,
> Now he is on the Dole...


 groaning


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

He works at Rivendell. about us


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

This thread needs photos.

Both of these are from the 1991 Bridgestone catalog.


----------



## Austin Dave (Jul 7, 2010)

one more from that same cataglogue


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

subscribed!!


----------



## robinmiller (May 31, 2005)

Austin Dave said:


> one more from that same cataglogue


I love Grant Peterson's catalogs.


----------

